# Danish Open 2012



## Henrik (Jan 29, 2012)

The Danish Open 2012 will take place on April 6-8, 2012 in Odense, Denmark. Check out the Danish Open 2012 website for more information and registration.

We will have all events.

Its 3 days.

It is in central Odense.

There is room for 60 competitors.

See you there. (maybe)


----------



## jla (Jan 29, 2012)

I might go, it sure was fun this weekend, I'll think about it and look at the dates


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 29, 2012)

Yay, count me in! 

Just gotta get a few days of vacation before registering.


----------



## jla (Jan 29, 2012)

Gunnar said:


> Yay, count me in!
> 
> Just gotta get a few days of vacation before registering.


 
When is the swedish BLD comp going to be?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 29, 2012)

The venue is just across the street by the rail station, and it's a 1.5 hour trip from Copenhagen Airport. More information regarding travel and accommodation will be put on the website.

There will most likely be some after hours cubing/drinking at one of my favorite bars 

http://www.carlsens.dk/
http://www.christian4tal.dk/
http://ryans.sub.ots.dk/
http://sirclub.dk/


----------



## Henrik (Jan 29, 2012)

We will continue our Danish tradition with 00-chocolate, btw.

And since int during Easter we might as well have Easter bunnies again this year. Good idea?

For the people wondering what 00-chocolate is:

Tyson:
"In Denmark, they offer a small prize if you get a time ending in .00. (Not counting times over 10 minutes.)

Seems like a good way to liven up the atmosphere a bit.

Henrik:
"00-chocolate is not a brand.
Its a prize for every time someone hits .00 (not valid for times over 10 min)
It can be any kind of chocolate, a Hershey's bar or Reeses cups or a bag or M&Ms.

It also makes it more interesting to get a really bad time, to see if you can hit .00

As a bonus, you can use the spare 00-prizes as prizes for the winners of each event. For a newcomer its very interesting to hit .00 they feel like they won the whole thing, and might come to another competition.'"


----------



## Carrot (Jan 29, 2012)

Henrik said:


> We will continue our Danish tradition with 00-chocolate, btw.
> 
> And since int during Easter we might as well have Easter bunnies again this year. Good idea?
> 
> ...


 
So there will be no WR chocolate?


----------



## jla (Jan 29, 2012)

Odder said:


> So there will be no WR chocolate?


 
I guess someone's having high expectations? Too bad you didn't get to break it this weekend


----------



## ExoVampire (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm. Seems like alot of fun. I'll think about it!


----------



## jla (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not going since it's easter (didn't see it before) and we're going to our summerhouse D: I really wish I could go but I guess I can't do anything more than to say good luck to everyone competing!


----------



## jla (Mar 17, 2012)

Changed plans, I'm going! Really looking forward to see everyone there and compete like crazy for three days


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 7, 2012)

Mads, I miss your live results 

Any result worth a report in Denmark?


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks to I don't know who, probably Mads, there are live results now:

http://live.speedcubing.dk/results.action?competitionId=DanishOpen2012


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 8, 2012)

Erik Akkersdijk 30.16 36.40 Netherlands 45.36 41.58 34.66 30.16 32.96 

4x4 that is, really competitive results and both single and average are new PB's for him.

Congrats Erik 

Tomas Kristiansson had a 11.61 full step solution on the SQ-1 yesterday, easy cases but NL, gives him rank #11 i the world.


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 8, 2012)

I am still waiting for someome who can sub-30 in a comp.


30.16 is really good!


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 8, 2012)

Erik also got a 7.88 single in the 3x3 final and Fabian got his first sub 10 with a 9.63 

There were an epic reaction to the 30.16 and it should be on video


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 10, 2012)

Results are up:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DanishOpen2012


----------

